# does anyone know if theres a Sainsbury in belfast city center ?



## cleverclogs7 (29 Jan 2009)

Hi,does anyone know if theres a sainsbury in belfasy city center ?


----------



## dereko1969 (29 Jan 2009)

*Re: sainsbury belfast*


----------



## baloon (29 Jan 2009)

*Re: sainsbury belfast*

There's one out by Ikea/George Best International Airport as far as I remember, and you'll pass another one on the way back to Dublin if that's the way you're travelling.


----------



## shesells (30 Jan 2009)

*Re: sainsbury belfast*

The other one I think is Sprucefield, a big development off the main Newry-Belfast road nearer Belfast. There's a ToysRUs there and Next Home and some other places too. With Newry being jammed with us lot trying to stretch our euros, it's well worth the extra time in the car to get to Sprucefield.


----------



## TarfHead (30 Jan 2009)

*Re: sainsbury belfast*

If you know your way around Belfast ..

www.forestside.co.uk

It's easy to get to if you're coming from IKEA, and it's easy to get from there back to the M1.


----------



## Janeom (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: sainsbury belfast*

Sainsburys in forest side is quite small....the off licence is in a seperate store so if you just going there for drink might be handy..otherwise you have to queue twice and the queues to off licence are usually very long at the weekend.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: sainsbury belfast*



Janeom said:


> Sainsburys in forest side is quite small....the off licence is in a seperate store so if you just going there for drink might be handy..otherwise you have to queue twice and the queues to off licence are usually very long at the weekend.


 

went there thanks.got some great offers.2 weeks shopping for the price of 1 almost. a lot of 2 for 1 offers also. 
with the way the exchange rate is i would go up again.


----------



## menna (7 Feb 2009)

*Re: sainsbury belfast*

cleverclogs7 do they take the euro


----------



## cleverclogs7 (7 Feb 2009)

*Re: sainsbury belfast*

yes they do but not coins.any change you get will be in sterling which is why I used my laser card.


----------



## menna (7 Feb 2009)

*Re: sainsbury belfast*

thanks 4 that so if a did a shopping 4 100 pounds will it cost me 100 euro  i never do this before that y i asking u sorry thanks


----------



## shesells (8 Feb 2009)

*Re: sainsbury belfast*

No. If you spend £100 it will cost you more than €100, the exact amount will depend on the exchange rate on the day. But you will get an awful lot more for your money up there. We saved approx 40% when the savings were averaged over our total shop. Start saving your supermarket receipts from here and take them with you and you'll be amazed.


----------

